# Game #41: Lakers (17-23) @ Bulls (23-16)



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Los Angeles Lakers @ Chicago Bulls
Monday, 21 January 2013
2130H EST
Local Channel: N/A
National Channel: *TNT*​


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Loss. Move on.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

It's gotten to the point where I'm not even excited because i get off early enough to watch the game. 


You see what you've done to me, Lakers?!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @KevinDing: Pau Gasol is out as Lakers' starter, Mike D'Antoni said. Permanently.


Welp...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @KevinDing
> 
> D'Antoni already talked to Pau Gasol about the switch to the bench. About that, D'Antoni said: "That's ...
> life. He understands." D'Antoni also said: "It also puts Pau in his natural position. He's one of the best centers in the league." Gasol will get some post touches off the bench, and the Lakers hope Clark changes them with athleticism. D'Antoni said it gives them "a little more bounce to our step."


...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I like this move. Get him in to play center where he'll play much better.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

It's a numbers crunch. There aren't enough minutes for Pau and Dwight to both play +35 minutes at center.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

It's a great move. With Pau backing Howard, that gives us 12 fouls at center. It should improve the defense immediately.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

We'll see how this works out in crunch time. Pau won't like it of he's not on the floor to close the game...


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Pau just needs to stop complaining. 

He has already said that he wouldn't be okay with coming off the bench, so I could very well see him pouting and being sluggish tonight. 

It will be yet another loss, by 5 points or fewer.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nash has been missing a lot of open 3's lately. He needs to get that shot going.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> We'll see how this works out in crunch time. Pau won't like it of he's not on the floor to close the game...


Yeah but seeing as how Dwight is always in foul trouble, ejected or benched to avoid hack a Dwight should give Gasol an opportunity to close some games.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Earl Clark continuing his good play. How did Mike not see this from him earlier in the season?


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

How many shots will Kobe miss tonight? 15?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe needs to know the clock there and at least get a shot off. 27-20 Chicago after one.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

llullz @ Morris thinking he can score on Gibson.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nate Robinson lighting it up from 3. We're down 11. :whatever:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Nate heating up.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Nate Robinson is so damn annoying....guy acts like its a game winner whenever he hits a shot.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Dwight's mad.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Too fancy, Dwight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I hate when we mess up fast break opportunities.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Kobe's too old for that. llullz


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Kobe heating up.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice run to get back into the game.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Earl Clark era!


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Dafuq?!


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

World Peace takes way to many bad shots. Unfortunately we can't afford to bench him because he's the only guy on the team who plays defense.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Now that tmac retired, Nate Robinson is my second most hated player after wince. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Foul?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Could be a lot worse.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


> Could be a lot worse.


That might be the epitaph to this season.

40 points in the first half, and Earl The Whirl has 8 of them. I mean, what the **** is wrong with this team?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I turned the game on late and didn't realize deng was out. Boo this team!


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Back to a double digit deficit.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Back to within 5. Would be nice if we don't let them go on a run again and actually take the lead.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Finally a nicely ran break.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Noah flop.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Stick with spot up Js, Metta.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

And right back to double digits. Unreal.

Would be awesome if we could stop giving up open 3's.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

We are so rediculously slow...


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Team sucks. Wrong coach, wrong system, wrong personnel. Trade Howard for Shabazz Muhammad and start rebuilding.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Nash got burned by Hinrich.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Within 1.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

1 pt game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pau drills two jumpers and then airballs a 3rd attempt. Whoa.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

First lead of the night off a Kobe layup. Finally.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Omg...a lead!


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

mg:


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Jimmy butler has more athleticism than the entire Lakers roster.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Basel said:


> Pau drills two jumpers and then airballs a 3rd attempt. Whoa.


Heat check.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Thibs' a gangsta.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Great D by the Bulls.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That was a short-lived lead.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Pau!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dwight hit both free throws. Wow.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Things could be worse: Carlos Boozer could be a Laker.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Sigh*


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Another 40-min game for Kobe.


----------



## XeoNoX (May 5, 2006)

I don't even think a Harbaugh can save the Lakers season.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We're done. Another loss.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Everybody and their mothers are hitting their Js against us.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:laugh:

Hinrich and Belinelli are the two biggest reasons we just lost.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

We are so terrible.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

It's mind boggling when you consider the talent gap between the lakers and these teams. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I don't even care anymore, **** this team.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Trade em all...


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Jamel Irief said:


> It's mind boggling when you consider the talent gap between the lakers and these teams.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


Surely it couldn't have anything to do with the coaching. Couldn't be, no way.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow, this actually turned into a ****ing blowout.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Poor Nash.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Pau stat padding. llullz


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This team is ****ing garbage.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> Surely it couldn't have anything to do with the coaching. Couldn't be, no way.


Three coaches later, and you still think its the coaching? Get real, these guys are too old and too ****ing slow.

Can't you see that? Head coach Jesus Christ couldn't get these guys to .500.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


> This team is ****ing garbage.


They are 2-9 in their last 11.

I can't believe I called them at 46-36. They would have to go 29-12 to get there.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Ron said:


> Three coaches later, and you still think its the coaching? Get real, these guys are too old and too ****ing slow.
> 
> Can't you see that? Head coach Jesus Christ couldn't get these guys to .500.


QFT


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Ron said:


> Three coaches later, and you still think its the coaching? Get real, these guys are too old and too ****ing slow.
> 
> Can't you see that? Head coach Jesus Christ couldn't get these guys to .500.


Coach is just one of many problems. But the tone starts at the top, and that means Dantoni. Terrible basketball philosophy that no one other than Nash even believes in. No leadership, no direction - that's on Pringles, and he has failed miserably. Plays Kobe 40 minutes a night without realizing that its unsustainable.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Phil Jackson would have this team at .500. Give me a break. He did more with less.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I honestly don't know how they can fix this mess. You're not going to be able to trade for players who are better than Nash, Kobe, Gasol and Howard. There also aren't any free agents out there who could take minutes away from Clark, Duhon, Meeks and Jamison. Oh and by the way they don't have any 1st round picks for an eternity.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

You could write a Harvard Business School case study on all of Dantonis/Jim Buss' organizational behavior (management) mishaps.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Laker Freak said:


> I honestly don't know how they can fix this mess. You're not going to be able to trade for players who are better than Nash, Kobe, Gasol and Howard. There also aren't any free agents out there who could take minutes away from Clark, Duhon, Meeks and Jamison. Oh and by the way they don't have any 1st round picks for an eternity.


And people laughed at me weeks ago when I said the tide has shifted in Los Angeles to the Clippers.

Don't look now but we are *14½ games behind* the Clippers. :|


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> Surely it couldn't have anything to do with the coaching. Couldn't be, no way.


Broken record, anytime a team loses its because of coaching.

What's funny is I never said anything about the coaching being bad or good. It's just hilarious to me that even though you were wrong just a couple of months ago when you claimed a coaching change is all the team needed, you still are making the same claim a couple of months and a coach later.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Ron said:


> And people laughed at me weeks ago when I said the tide has shifted in Los Angeles to the Clippers.
> 
> Don't look now but we are *14½ games behind* the Clippers. :|


Don't revise history, people laughed at you when you claimed the Clippers were more *POPULAR* than the Lakers. They can win 70 games this year and the Lakers 10 and that would still be a laughable claim.

*NOBODY* claimed that the Lakers were the better team.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

That won't take long either.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Ron said:


> That won't take long either.


:laugh:

I sure hope so! Maybe next year I'll be able to afford a Laker home game, instead of going to 5 clipper ones.

Do you think most Laker fans in a LA are bandwagoners?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> Phil Jackson would have this team at .500. Give me a break. He did more with less.


So have hundreds of coaches in league history, including D'antoni and Mike Brown. Horrible logic.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Jamel Irief said:


> Broken record, anytime a team loses its because of coaching.
> 
> What's funny is I never said anything about the coaching being bad or good. It's just hilarious to me that even though you were wrong just a couple of months ago when you claimed a coaching change is all the team needed, you still are making the same claim a couple of months and a coach later.


Change is only positive if the errors are fixed; Dantoni didn't represent any of that, and that was clear from the beginning, which is why I was against the hiring since the rumor began. 

The difference between you and I is this: I'm a Master of Business Administration, who has studied management and organizational behavior extensively. I can see every mistake that D'Antoni is making. The rest of you just brush it off as if it is nothing, but 60 years of management research suggests otherwise. 

You give your players certainty, not 5 minutes one night and 35 minutes the next night, followed by a DNP on the third day.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> Change is only positive if the errors are fixed; Dantoni didn't represent any of that, and that was clear from the beginning, which is why I was against the hiring since the rumor began.
> 
> The difference between you and I is this: I'm a Master of Business Administration, who has studied management and organizational behavior extensively. I can see every mistake that D'Antoni is making. The rest of you just brush it off as if it is nothing, but 60 years of management research suggests otherwise.
> 
> You give your players certainty, not 5 minutes one night and 35 minutes the next night, followed by a DNP on the third day.


Well there aren't a lot of differences in us. I'm a business manager and also have been coached. Unlike you though, I don't think having a MBA in something that has nothing to do with coaching basketball is a good substitute for actually watching games. I do recall you admitting to being critical of the coaching *in games you weren't actually watching.*

Again, nobody is defending Pringles. Just laughable that you think switching a coach will magically cure everything. Here's a question for you: if Phil won't come back do you still think firing Pringles will cure everything? You seemed to have been pretty excited when Bernie went 4-1 at home against lottery teams.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> :laugh:
> 
> I sure hope so! Maybe next year I'll be able to afford a Laker home game, instead of going to 5 clipper ones.
> 
> Do you think most Laker fans in a LA are bandwagoners?


Yup.

In 1975, the L.A. Kings had a very good season and the Lakers had a horrible one (30-52, last place in the West (9th)). Kings outdrew the Lakers in attendance that year, even though they had 1,500 less seats at the forum for every game (and 1 less home game).

In 1993, the L.A. Kings went to the Stanley Cup, and the Lakers went 39-43 (and almost beat the Suns in the first round that year). Kings outdrew the Lakers again, same seating discrepancies.

Sorry to tell you Jamel, this is a bandwagon town. Always has been, always will be.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Ron said:


> Yup.
> 
> In 1975, the L.A. Kings had a very good season and the Lakers had a horrible one (30-52, last place in the West (9th)). Kings outdrew the Lakers in attendance that year, even though they had 1,500 less seats at the forum for every game (and 1 less home game).
> 
> ...


We are comparing the Lakers and Clippers, Ron. Nobody said anything about hockey, horse racing or boxing.

Compare attendance between the Clippers and Lakers in 2006, since the Clippers had a better team.

Compare attendance between the Clippers and Lakers in 1993, since the Clippers had a better team.

This year they will both sell out every game, but one will do so with a lot higher ticket prices. 

Until the Lakers tickets aren't 4x more expensive, their TV deal 12x more valuable, and their merchandise sales topping the clippers 3 to 1 you are only providing comedy.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

MojoPin said:


> Coach is just one of many problems. *But the tone starts at the top*, *and that means Dantoni*. Terrible basketball philosophy that no one other than Nash even believes in. No leadership, no direction - that's on Pringles, and he has failed miserably. Plays Kobe 40 minutes a night without realizing that its unsustainable.


No. That means the FO.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> We are comparing the Lakers and Clippers, Ron. Nobody said anything about hockey, horse racing or boxing.
> 
> Compare attendance between the Clippers and Lakers in 2006, since the Clippers had a better team.
> 
> ...


Actually, that's not true. The Clippers configuration has more seats per game (19,060) than the Lakers do (18,997). If both teams sell out every game, that's 63 seats multiplied by 41 games, or 2,583 more seats for the season.

And your contention that the Lakers tickets are 4 times more expensive is the "comedy" part. Seems you flew off the handle a bit there...that's not the case at all. Just check StubHub or some other service and the ticket prices are a lot closer than what you are claiming.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @SerenaWinters: (To media on @TWCSportsNet) Kobe said that not only do Lakers need to self-assess individually...they also need to assess the system...yup.


Welp...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Ron said:


> Actually, that's not true. The Clippers configuration has more seats per game (19,060) than the Lakers do (18,997). If both teams sell out every game, that's 63 seats multiplied by 41 games, or 2,583 more seats for the season.


How is what I said not true? I claimed they will both sell out every game. 


> And your contention that the Lakers tickets are 4 times more expensive is the "comedy" part. Seems you flew off the handle a bit there...that's not the case at all. Just check StubHub or some other service and the ticket prices are a lot closer than what you are claiming.


Certainly did not. In the lower bowl a Friday night laker home game, as of two weeks ago, was 650. I could get the same section for a clipper Friday game four weeks ago for 180. So technically I was wrong, but slightly.

I actually shop for tickets. I actually go to games. I actually seem to grasp the pulse of this town. Most laker fans are diehards and won't flip in one season. Just because you want to doesn't mean the majority does. 



Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> How is what I said not true? I claimed they will both sell out every game.
> 
> 
> Certainly did not. In the lower bowl a Friday night laker home game, as of two weeks ago, was 650. I could get the same section for a clipper Friday game four weeks ago for 180. So technically I was wrong, but slightly.
> ...


Wanna bet?

They lose Howard, what do they have next season? Kobe and a bunch of crap.

Meanwhile, the Clippers (IMO) will make a deep run in the playoffs. They will stay together, and that team is going to be very dangerous for years to come.

You can't see this? Or are you just trying to hold on and hope? The Lakers have shot their wad, its obvious to anyone who pays attention to the game. They have a payroll they are choking on. They have no draft picks for the foreseeable future. This team is headed straight down the toilet to anyone who is paying attention.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

> Dwight confers with his friend Carlos Boozer of the Bulls before leaving the court. Boozer covered his mouth to hide what he was saying


-Dave McMenamin

llullz



> Worthy: "Lakers have enough talent, but i don't think this team believes in what they are doing anymore."





> Worthy: "I don't see it in their eyes...





> Gasol: "I'm not excited about it (off bench), but right now I'm more worried about us as a team. it would be selfish of me to talk about it"





> Gasol: "Im just gong to stay positive and do my best."





> Gasol: "Right now we have bigger issues to think about and as a team player thats what I'm more worried about."





> Gasol on trade: "This is where I want to be...and make things work here."


-Janis Carr



> Pau: "I want this to work for us. I'm part of this team. I'm part of this franchise."





> I asked Dwight if he can do anything about it or if shot total is out of his power. He said quietly: “Just ... http://t.co/p2VrwGH9
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-Kevin Ding


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

I don't like to point the finger at any coach, but right now I'm pointing one at D'Antoni. One night after Pau has a season high in scoring he's benched. Kobe plays 42 minutes...again! Kobe's backups split a whole 6 SG minutes off the bench. No player is going to develop any kind of rhythm in 3 minutes of playing time...might as well keep Kobe in for 48. And Duhon? He's made all of 7 FG in his last 226 minutes of PT, compared with Morris and Meeks who have made 33 FG in 227 minutes and 27 FG in 228 minutes respectively. If you really want to score 105 points per game, why give consistent minutes to the guy who doesn't score aggressively? Speaking of which, Antawn gets 15 minutes while taking just 1 shot. Where's the quick hook for the guy lacking aggression on offense.

I was not so sure about the D'Antoni hire at first, but now I'm sure. He is not a good coach for this team. Some people seem to think the roster is hopelessly flawed, but I think the right system would have put the team on track for real contender status. A half-court slow-it-to-a-crawl offense would give the older guys more gas at the end of games, and opponents fewer possessions to run with. With Howard protecting the basket they'd have at least a fighting chance.

I am a die hard Laker fan, so I won't be switching to the Clippers bandwagon or anything. I made it through the Randy Pfund coaching era, so I'll make it through this one. It is a shame though. It's easy to blame Jim or Mitch, but in the end "Showtime" is Jerry's frustrating pet. Jerry Buss has been trying to recreate Showtime unsuccessfully for 20 years now. Despite the huge amounts of talent that have come and gone, it has probably cost the Lakers a bunch of W's and maybe a title or 2. Maybe I should point the finger at Jerry Buss instead of Mike D'Antoni, but as long as Jerry opens his wallet for the most talented players in the world, I can't bring myself to blame him for anything really.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

the roster is flawed in the like trouble in the second round kind of way not the bottom of conference without a draft pick kind of way - D'Antoni sucks


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

These Lakers are the new Celtics of the past couple years


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Dwight doesnt know how to establish position in the post and has frankly stopped trying


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

D'antoni wasn't my first choice, but I feel dumb in hindsight for thinking he would do a fine job. It's certainly not on his shoulders alone, but he has not done a good job with the personnel he was given.


Sent from my Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

I was ok with D'Antoni and thought Phil was knee jerk choice who was likely to be too old, too tired and too part time but can we say even part time phil would be doing this poorly?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

arasu said:


> I don't like to point the finger at any coach, but right now I'm pointing one at D'Antoni. *One night after Pau has a season high in scoring he's benched.* Kobe plays 42 minutes...again! Kobe's backups split a whole 6 SG minutes off the bench. No player is going to develop any kind of rhythm in 3 minutes of playing time...might as well keep Kobe in for 48. And Duhon? He's made all of 7 FG in his last 226 minutes of PT, compared with Morris and Meeks who have made 33 FG in 227 minutes and 27 FG in 228 minutes respectively. If you really want to score 105 points per game, why give consistent minutes to the guy who doesn't score aggressively? Speaking of which, Antawn gets 15 minutes while taking just 1 shot. Where's the quick hook for the guy lacking aggression on offense.
> 
> I was not so sure about the D'Antoni hire at first, but now I'm sure. He is not a good coach for this team. Some people seem to think the roster is hopelessly flawed, but I think the right system would have put the team on track for real contender status. A half-court slow-it-to-a-crawl offense would give the older guys more gas at the end of games, and opponents fewer possessions to run with. With Howard protecting the basket they'd have at least a fighting chance.
> 
> I am a die hard Laker fan, so I won't be switching to the Clippers bandwagon or anything. I made it through the Randy Pfund coaching era, so I'll make it through this one. It is a shame though. It's easy to blame Jim or Mitch, but in the end "Showtime" is Jerry's frustrating pet. Jerry Buss has been trying to recreate Showtime unsuccessfully for 20 years now. Despite the huge amounts of talent that have come and gone, it has probably cost the Lakers a bunch of W's and maybe a title or 2. Maybe I should point the finger at Jerry Buss instead of Mike D'Antoni, but as long as Jerry opens his wallet for the most talented players in the world, I can't bring myself to blame him for anything really.


Exactly. It doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Ron said:


> Wanna bet?
> 
> They lose Howard, what do they have next season? Kobe and a bunch of crap.
> 
> ...


Speaking of paying attention, I remember you saying you don't gamble?

And also I have to ask you to do the same thing. *NOBODY IS CLAIMING THE LAKERS WILL BE BETTER THAN THE CLIPPERS NEXT SEASON*.

Most Laker fans are more loyal than you. Remember when you said this?


> A couple of things I'd like to say before I crawl back in my hole...
> 
> I've been a Laker fan for 38 years, and last season was the longest, most tortured season I've ever experienced. The only Laker I really enjoyed last year was Karl Malone, and if I ever thought I'd be saying that 10 years ago, I probably would seek deep psychological counseling.
> 
> ...


If you want to become a clipper fan, just do so now.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Marcus13 said:


> These Lakers are the new Celtics of the past couple years


no, they're so much worse than that


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

The best comparison I can think of (of a team that turned out ok) is the Knicks of 99.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Hell even the 'melo Knicks went from
Mediocre to good simply by switching some personnel around and swapping philosophies. I think this team sucks, but I think it's salvageable.


Sent from my Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Luke said:


> Hell even the 'melo Knicks went from
> Mediocre to good simply by switching some personnel around and swapping philosophies. I think this team sucks, but I think it's salvageable.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verticalsports.com Free App


In its current form I disagree. Nash is only going to further slip, especially on D where it will basically be 5 on 4 every play. Kobes talked seriously about retirement, who knows how he'll respond to not making the playoffs. And you guys have basically taken emotionally fragile Gasol and broken him, blaming him for every problem team related and basically told him "You're gone as soon as a decent deal comes around", so there's another guy who's either gone for scraps who won't help much, or he'll still be there but won't be improving. 

So you hang your hat on the idea Dwight will return to form next season, if he's even there. 

Not to mention you'll probably be on your third coach in one year when training camp starts next season.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

With the right trades, adjustments, and time I still think this team could be very good. They certainly have the talent on paper. Or, this could completely back fire, everyone retires or is traded excluding (hopefully) Dwight and we build around the best big in the league going forward. Is it ideal? No. But still salvageable in a sense.

I'm also less bitter than most considering I have gotten all I wanted from the "Kobe era". Ill be bummed when he finally retires because he's been my favorite player since I started watching ball, but I'm satisfied with what he gave the franchise and I'm ready to move forward when he calls it quits. Really the only time I'm frustrated with this team is when I am currently watching them, on a daily basis I've kind of accepted that we suck and hope it changes.


Sent from my Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Luke said:


> With the right trades, adjustments, and time I still think this team could be very good. They certainly have the talent on paper. Or, this could completely back fire, everyone retires or is traded excluding (hopefully) Dwight and we build around the best big in the league going forward. Is it ideal? No. But still salvageable in a sense.
> 
> I'm also less bitter than most considering I have gotten all I wanted from the "Kobe era". Ill be bummed when he finally retires because he's been my favorite player since I started watching ball, but I'm satisfied with what he gave the franchise and I'm ready to move forward when he calls it quits. Really the only time I'm frustrated with this team is when I am currently watching them, on a daily basis I've kind of accepted that we suck and hope it changes.
> 
> ...


I don't thin anyone is bitter with Kobe talking about retirement. No one has brought more to a franchise in the last 20+ years outside of Jordan. 

That being said, him leaving soon is a reality that has to be planned for.


----------

